# فكم أحتاجك فى حياتى !!!!



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2009)

*أجعل من  محبتك هدفاً لى يا الله
أمنحنى طول الاناه وهبنى الوداعه والتعفف
أملا قلبى  بالمحبة والفرح والسلام 
 أجعل من أقوالى وأفعالى شاهداً على وصاياك
سامحنى يا ألهى أن كنت أغضبتك يوماً
..أو أذا كان قلبى مال للعالم بزيفه وخداعه  
 علمنى يا ربى  أن أحب لا بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق
،وما وصيتنا به... تحب ... فتبذل وتعطي وتحتمل؛ تحب .... فتلتصق دوماً بيّ.
 يا أيها المدبر أعضدني ودبرني يا ألهى
 فكم أحتاجك فى حياتى ولتشرق شمس برك عليها​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااائع يا دونا 

 ميررسى على الموضوع

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana820 (8 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على الصلاة الروعة


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

صلاة جميلة يا دونا

الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

صلاة رائعة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 أبريل 2009)

> يا أيها المدبر أعضدني ودبرني يا ألهى
> فكم أحتاجك فى حياتى ولتشرق شمس برك عليها


 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااائع يا دونا
> 
> ميررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2009)

rana820 قال:


> الف شكر على الصلاة الروعة



*ميرسى على مشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> صلاة جميلة يا دونا
> 
> الرب يباركك



*ميرسى يا  كليمووو على مشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> صلاة رائعة ، وربنا يباركك



*ميرسى على مشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة​



_*ميرسى على مشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *_


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*يا أيها المدبر أعضدني ودبرني يا ألهى
فكم أحتاجك فى حياتى ولتشرق شمس برك عليها*​
*امين يارب استجيب
ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *يا أيها المدبر أعضدني ودبرني يا ألهى
> فكم أحتاجك فى حياتى ولتشرق شمس برك عليها*​
> *امين يارب استجيب
> ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

